# Uhrzeit am Panel mit SPS Uhrzeit syncronisieren (durch SPS ausgelöst)



## spybot (28 Dezember 2007)

ServuZzz,

System: 315er CPU, MP277 Panel, WinCC flex 2005 SP1 HF7

Ich möchte die Panel Uhrzeit mit der Uhrzeit der SPS syncronisieren.
Dazu habe ich entsprechend den Berreichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung" projektiert. Die Erfassungsart habe ich auf "Auf Anforderung" gestellt, da diese Aktion durch die SPS und NICHT ZYKLISCH DURCH'S PANEL ausgeführt werden soll.
Da ich unter Berreichszeiger keine Aktualisierungskennung angeben kann, habe ich dies unter Variablen, bei der entsprecheden symbolischen Variable genmacht.
Durch Auslösen des Steuerauftrags "Variable aktualisieren" (Nr. 46) wird zwar die entsprechenden Variable für Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung" aktualisiert, allerdings wird dieser nicht in die Systemuhr geschrieben.
Die zyklische Aktualiserung soll nicht verwendet werden.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Erfassungsart "Auf Anforderung" bei dem Bereichzeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung" und kann mir vielleicht erklären wie ich so auch wirklich die Uhrzeit im Panel stellen kann?
Wie kann ich also diesen Bereichzeiger wirklich "Auf Anforderung" anfordern?


----------



## mdralle (28 Dezember 2007)

Warum lässte das nich das Panel machen?
Mach ich jedenfalls so


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2007)

@Spybot

Such mal im Forum unter Steuerungsauftrag oder Uhrzeitsynchronisation, das hatten wir schon einige mal.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Dezember 2007)

???
mit "Steuerungs-Auftrag" warst du schon an der richtigen Adresse :
Auftrag 15 schreibt das Datum der CPU an das Panel und Auftrag 14 die Uhrzeit. Wie du den ausfüllen musst steht in der Siemens-Hilfe deiner Visu (z.B. ProTool).

Gruß
LL


----------



## schumi91 (28 Dezember 2007)

Es gibt hierzu  eine gute Demo von Siemens. Haben wir im Einsatz. Funkioniert super.  Name weiss ich im Moment nicht,

Gruß Schumi91


----------



## spybot (2 Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Tipps und Antworten, allerdings lautete meine Fragestellung ein wenig anders.

"Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Erfassungsart "Auf Anforderung" bei dem Bereichzeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung" und kann mir vielleicht erklären wie ich so auch wirklich die Uhrzeit im Panel stellen kann?
Wie kann ich also diesen Bereichzeiger wirklich "Auf Anforderung" anfordern?"

Mir geht es vor allem um die Erfassungsart "Auf Anforderung". Wie kann ich da überhaupt anfordern (Bei Bereichszeiger, nicht Variablen)?

Die Idee mit Steurerauftrag 15/16 scheint zwar erst einmal einfach, allerdings hatte ich nicht vor mein DATE_AND_Time in BCD zu ändern und jeweils einen Steuerauftrag auzuführen. Der Aufwand wäre einfach zu hoch und das späteren editieren des FB's durch andere Personen schwerer nachvollziehbar.

@Ralle: nix passendes gefunden
@mdralle: weil die Zeit durch PCS7 oder Panel kommt und nur manchmal syncronisiert wird.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
dm diesem von dir genannten "unübersichtlichen" Baustein wirst du nicht herum kommen. Anders geht es nicht. 
Eine Anforderung kann nur das Setzen einer bestimmten Variablen von Seiten der Visu sein, auf die du dann in der SPS reagierst und das Ganze hinterher quittierst. Auch da sehe ich keine Möglichkeit für einen anderen Weg.
Es ist aber weder unübersichtlich noch kompliziert, wenn man es vernünftig dokumentiert. Sehr schön wäre so etwas auch in SCL zu erstellen. 

Gruß
LL


----------



## spybot (2 Januar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Eine Anforderung kann nur das Setzen einer bestimmten Variablen von Seiten der Visu sein, auf die du dann in der SPS reagierst und das Ganze hinterher quittierst.



Ich glaube wir reden hier aneinander vorbei.
Es geht mir um die Erfassungsart "Auf Anforderung", bei der ich, zu mindestens bei einer Variable, das HMI durch die SPS nötigen kann eine Variable zu aktualisieren (Mit Hilfe der Aktualisierungskennung über Steuerauftrag).
Allerdings ist für mich nicht die Erfassungsart bei den Variablen interessant, sondern die der Berechszeiger.
Nun wird bei den Berreichszeiger auch die Erfassungsart "Auf Anforderung" angeboten. Leider kann ich da aber keine Aktualisierungskennung angeben. Wie kann ich diesem Fall die Aktualisierung anfordern? Über die Kennung der zugehörigen Variable funtioniert es nicht, wie es vieleicht zu vermuten wäre.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Januar 2008)

...
Vielleicht kannst du deshalb keine Aktualisierungs-Kennung vorgeben, weil es nicht vorgesehen ist ...?

Ich habe dir auch ledigleich den Weg vorgeschlagen, wie ich ihn in meinen Programmen üblicherweise gehe. Das mußt du natürlich nicht auch so machen ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## spybot (2 Januar 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht kannst du deshalb keine Aktualisierungs-Kennung vorgeben, weil es nicht vorgesehen ist ...?



Die Frage, die sich dann aber stellt:
Wieso kann ich dann aber die Erfassungsart "Auf Anforderung" anwählten, wenn ich keine Definition für die Anforderung festlegen kann (z.B. durch die Aktualisierungskennung)????




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich habe dir auch ledigleich den Weg vorgeschlagen, wie ich ihn in meinen Programmen üblicherweise gehe. Das mußt du natürlich nicht auch so machen ...



Jeep, danke

Habe es jetzt doch anders gemacht. Das Panel darf schon seine Zeit selbständig aktualisieren.


----------



## dtsclipper (2 Januar 2008)

Warum willst du es so umständlich machen?
Mach Dir doch einfach ein Triggerbit im Panel und gib damit in der Steuerung die Daten frei.
Wäre so mein Gedanke...

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Bis ich ausgetippt habe seid ihr ja schon fertig.
Gibts doch gar nicht!

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------

